# Sending some wood your way Paul @Phinds



## rob3232 (May 25, 2015)

I recently aquired a bunch of sticks of some kind of exotic(s) If it's alright I'll send a couple of them your way to have you work your magic. I also picked out the pieces so they fit your sizes for scales if you like it. Here a couple of pics. I tried for an end grain pic. but all I could get is a blurry mess....



 



 

Thanks advance!

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (May 25, 2015)

Hey, that's pretty stuff, Rob. Can't think right off what it is likely to be. Several possibilities and end grain may tell the tale. I look forward to getting it. Make sure you include a note saying at least "Rob3232 from Wood Barter"

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## rob3232 (May 25, 2015)

Will do and thanks


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2018)

Rob I just ran across this thread and can't remember if I ever told you but I never did figure our what the woods are. I THINK they are rosewoods but don't know which. One fellow suggested Honduran rosewood for both but I never got very sure about that so they are still on my mystery wood page (#s 184 and 185)


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks like some Chechen I had....


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like some Chechen I had....


Yeah, I've seen a few pieces of chechem that look at least a bit like that but the end grain is totally different. You can see the mystery woods on my mystery page. #184 & #185

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh well, Seems like everyone I show it to thinks something different. I really appreciate you helping out Paul!

Rob


----------



## Bill_LFW (Feb 6, 2018)

I had some Siamese rosewood that looked like it


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2018)

Bill_LFW said:


> I had some Siamese rosewood that looked like it


Yeah, the face grain is similar to several rosewood, including Siam rosewood, but the end grain doesn't match. Siam rosewood (Dalbergia cochinchinensis) does not have marginal parenchyma but M184 (see my mystery wood page) does not and M185 has a distinctly different look than Siam rosewood.


----------

